# KG Wax Collection Hits 30!



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thought I'd post an update of my carnuaba wax collection which has grown a little since I last posted it a couple of months ago! :lol:

So what do we have now..... 

*Zymol*



Concours; Glasur; Creame

*Victoria Wax*



Concours; Collectors; Cruising

*Swissvax*



Mystery; Best of Show; Saphir; Onyx

*Pinnacle*



Souveran; SignatureII; Signature; Liquid Souveran.

*Poorboys*



Nattys White; Nattys Blue; Nattys Red

*Chemical Guys*



Pete's 53; 50/50; DW Wet Wet Wet Wax

*Dodo Juice*



Purple Haze; Orange Crush

*Collinite*



476S (two sizes); 915

*Meguiars*



#16; #26 (liquid)

*Others...*





3M Show Car Wax; P21S Concours Look Wax; Simoniz Original; Clearkote Carnauba wax

In total now.... 30 carnauba waxes! :lol: :lol: :thumb:

And just to prove I dont dislike sealents completely, I have the odd one of these too....





1Z Glanz Wax (my favourtie, supberb on wheels too); Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection; Poorboys EX-P and Menzerna FMJ.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

:doublesho


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

You need help!! What you got your eye on next?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Jesus....how on earth do you know wot to use  Out of interest have you tried the Victoria Crusin' wax as yet Dave; have one myself but not used it as yet.


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

OMG thats gold........:doublesho


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bloody hell Dave! 

How do you rate the Petes 53?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Bloody hell Dave!
> 
> How do you rate the Petes 53?


Interesting you asked that Neil, as I recently put it together with 50/50 on my blue pug door... Looks wise, I saw nothing between them, 50/50 was slightly easier to remove. Not sure about durability yet. Nice wax the Pete's, but I prefer the 50/50 from CG...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

PS - those going to the Nottingham Detailing Meet, be sure to enter the "Guess the Wax" competition for the wax on the S60 - it'll be one of the above!! :lol: :lol: 

Entry is £1 for charity, winner will get a tub of the wax used. :thumb:


----------



## whoami (Feb 25, 2007)

At a guess, unlikely to be Swissvax Mystery then??


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmmm. :doublesho 
Think I will stick with my one tin of wax. 
I like things simple I do.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

:doublesho :doublesho 

What size is the big jar of Vic Concours? Looks a different shape to mine? Are the other tubs the sample sizes?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> :doublesho :doublesho
> 
> What size is the big jar of Vic Concours? Looks a different shape to mine? Are the other tubs the sample sizes?


The big jar is 12oz, the others there are the standard 6oz... Except the Crusing which is the sample size 3oz.


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Damn, thats quite the collection there Dave. Did they all fit in your cupboard then lol!


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

What a nice can of 1Z...... :lol: :lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Renmure said:


> Hmmm. :doublesho
> Think I will stick with my one tin of wax.
> I like things simple I do.


Except when it comes to cars eh!:thumb: :driver:


----------



## brympton (Oct 23, 2006)

Renmure said:


> Hmmm. :doublesho
> Think I will stick with my one tin of wax.
> I like things simple I do.


No, no ,no.. how do you know what's best if you don't try em all  A superb and inspiring collection here, thanks for sharing it :thumb:


----------



## S3Nish (Jun 15, 2007)

:doublesho Wow Dave. Brilliant collection. Can't imagine how much it's all worth?! When did you start collecting?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Jesus! I wish I had that many. I think my Dad would call the nearest mental hospital if I did :lol:. Id be finding excuses to do the car with all that


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> You need help!! What you got your eye on next?


Vintage! 



Ducky said:


> Jesus....how on earth do you know wot to use  Out of interest have you tried the Victoria Crusin' wax as yet Dave; have one myself but not used it as yet.


Not tried it yet, keep meaning to give a whirl but have't got round to it yet...



S3Nish said:


> :doublesho Wow Dave. Brilliant collection. Can't imagine how much it's all worth?! When did you start collecting?


The first wax in that collection was Pinnacle Signature, about two years ago.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Cool :thumb: , but a lot of them look unused especially the Zymol selection. 

Have you tried the Natty`s Red yet ?


----------



## Danny (Feb 9, 2007)

amazing collection :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Wozza said:


> Cool :thumb: , but a lot of them look unused especially the Zymol selection.
> 
> Have you tried the Natty`s Red yet ?


All the Zymol ones are used...  I just like to reseal the jars when I've finished using them.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> All the Zymol ones are used...  I just like to reseal the jars when I've finished using them.


Your doing it wrong Dave, use Bryan's first and then use yours  :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Your doing it wrong Dave, use Bryan's first and then use yours  :thumb:


:lol: :lol: :lol: Good point Neil! :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Hi Dave great collection there. How about your top 10 favs in order? guess it'll start with the £300 one  
What's the difference between the different Natty's? I've seen the blue one used a lot on here, is it better than the others?
Cheers
P.S. Looks like it's a good idea to buy your own Vintage  , so don't be tempted to buy 2nd hand.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

no wonder you can advise so well on which to use!

Great collection there, but are there any you wish you hadn't bothered to buy?


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Make sure you let us all know when you're having a car boot sale......'cause we'll all be there believe me!! What a collection.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

It is nice to know that there is someone worse than me


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Pug_101 said:


> Hi Dave great collection there. How about your top 10 favs in order? guess it'll start with the £300 one
> What's the difference between the different Natty's? I've seen the blue one used a lot on here, is it better than the others?
> Cheers
> P.S. Looks like it's a good idea to buy your own Vintage  , so don't be tempted to buy 2nd hand.


Im interested to know which is Your favourite without prejudice to price ?? Great collection !:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## SHOWA (Apr 12, 2006)

If that was me with all those wax, i be thinking 20 - 30 min each time just to think which wax should i use this time 

Very good collection :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Pug_101 said:


> Hi Dave great collection there. How about your top 10 favs in order? guess it'll start with the £300 one
> What's the difference between the different Natty's? I've seen the blue one used a lot on here, is it better than the others?
> Cheers
> P.S. Looks like it's a good idea to buy your own Vintage  , so don't be tempted to buy 2nd hand.


The oil content is different between the Nattys Blue and Nattys White, in that the Blue contains glazing oils to make for a wet look shine that is most effectiove on dark colours (but can be used on light colours too)... The rted will have a different glaze content again, yet to try it out though. 



Bigpikle said:


> no wonder you can advise so well on which to use!
> 
> Great collection there, but are there any you wish you hadn't bothered to buy?


Not really any I wish I hadn't bought, there are some that have become what I would describe as obsolete when the discovery of a better wax by myself, but then that all part of the fun for me, and I will likely go back to all of these waxes trying them with different glazes, or in different combos.. Its the fun of detailing for me. 



ChuckH said:


> Im interested to know which is Your favourite without prejudice to price ?? Great collection !:thumb: :thumb:


Without prejudice to price: Mystery.

As the best all rounder when price is considered: Best of Show.

For the wax that most punches above its weight price wise: Victoria Concours

Coolest packaging: Dodo Juice

Nicest smelling: Dodo Juice Orange Crush


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for that Dave.
Cheers


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice collection  I have some of that Simoniz wax, how do you rate it compared to other budget waxes in your arsenal?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll swap you a large tub of ACME CARPLANe No1 showshine master wax, for anything on your shelf Dave. :wall: :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

dominic84 said:


> Nice collection  I have some of that Simoniz wax, how do you rate it compared to other budget waxes in your arsenal?


Well - it looks good on a well prepped paint surface and the durability is good... a little difficult to apply compared to the other waxes, but by no means a difficult task.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

How did you get on with the bilt hamber stuff?

I found it fairly easy to get on thin on a clean surface, but an absolute swine to take off? 

I couldn't get #7, NXT or Vic Concours to sit over it either, just went blotchy, and the look from the BH stuff alone isn't great, I'm trying to find a way to use it because the bloody stuff beads for months on end.


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow,
How on earth do you choose which ones to use?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

PhillipM said:


> How did you get on with the bilt hamber stuff?
> 
> I found it fairly easy to get on thin on a clean surface, but an absolute swine to take off?
> 
> I couldn't get #7, NXT or Vic Concours to sit over it either, just went blotchy, and the look from the BH stuff alone isn't great, I'm trying to find a way to use it because the bloody stuff beads for months on end.


I found it less easy to take off than some products I have used, I ended up using two microfibres for it - one dampened with QD to remove the residue, the second a dry clean one for removing the excess. Haven't tried to top it with anything though...


----------



## george525 (Feb 24, 2007)

Pretty serious collection Dave:thumb: 

Where do you get the big tin of 476? I have a normal size one and love it so would buy the big guy next time around. 

I also have the BH stuff and couldn't really get on with it, easy on but a pig to take off. To my untrained eye it looked OK but I found it had no durability and seemed to stop beading for me after the first wash.

Cheers 

George


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Big tin of 476 I got from Alex at Elite Car Care. :thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Impressive :thumb:


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome collection Dave!


----------



## Georgy (Mar 13, 2007)

YOur missing your turtle wax!


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice collection Dave, worrying thing is that it looks like you have detailed all of the containers as well :lol: they all look perfect  :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I covet the mystery!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Excellent collecting dude!!! Nice shots.


----------



## Izual (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my god!!! This is madness 
You´re great Dave :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice collection, thanks for posting , I don't feel so bad have 30+ shampoo's now, especially as wax costs more


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow what a collection :thumb: I'd love to have a nice choice of waxes like that


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice collection Dave
Bit concerned about your taste in music, also the fact you seam to be saving that creme egg. It's just not right, eat it, eat it, eat it . . . . .


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

thats a lot of wax!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

You should melt/mix them all up and stick it in a big tin.


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Wicked


----------



## khakis (Aug 26, 2006)

Great Collection


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

have you melted any of your favs and combined them ? I remember something about this on autopia a while back. lol crazy chemist.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I've considered it... but would probably end up as typical physicist tries chemistry, ie disaster! :lol: :lol:


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Been playing with the bilt hamber stuff again, seems best to use it almost as a glaze over a couple of layers of sealent, it goes on very thin then, then top with wax>glaze>wax.

Doesn't add anything to the gloss or depth but boy does the stuff fill swirls well, even SRP won't see which way this has gone for filling - it's even mostly hidden a big scrape to the primer on the door where someone hit the car in the carpark last week.

Still weird stuff though, it's meant to be and all-in-one but it'd be much better without the cleaners in it imo. If you're working by hand though it's nice to have to fill the swirls.


----------

